# Angels



## In the Kitchen (May 2, 2008)

Who believes in angels?  I have been telling friends, people I know from class, also others I meet in line at checkout and they all tell me how powerful angels are.  Since I have been having intense hatred with my neighbor, they told me to put angels in the house to ward off all her negative energy.  They just don't understand why she does the things she does.  I won't go into it but according to their opinion she is not normal and must not have much to think about.  Worries!  I have thought this all along but then I am the only one she is tryng to torment and it all started 20 years ago when I asked her son to move his truck from behind my driveway.  Like that was trying to tell them what to do!  DAH! I just don't want  expense of accident backing into his car.  she is so brainless and is trying to cause me aggravation any way she can. 

so I bought some angels of peace and on of protection.  since everyone believes in them for their work I am giving it my faith that they will help me.

Your opinion is appreciated.  This one lady told me she had angel in her car all the time.  When they cleaned the car and didn't put angel back, the next day the car died.  This lady told me, believe it or not but true story.  I will give them chance to work on this woman as she is really full of the devil.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

I am lucky enough to have several. 

My FIL, SIL, and Great-gramma IL (no chat word for that!) all died within 5 months of each other in '03. 

SIL was my best friend.... she got DH and I to realize we were to be together. 

they blow wind at us and cry when they need to. 

I could go on


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2008)

Well, I can tell you this. A few years ago, my sisters dad and step mom got through Rita in Orange Texas wit the help of angels.  Before it hit, her stepmom and stepsister put all of stepmoms angels through out the house. They left and came up here until about 2 days after. They went back. Their house was completely in tact other than a few windows blown out. The mobile home that step brother stayed in just 30 yards from them was distroyed by 2 trees falling on it. The stuff in the yard was gone or destroyed. So, what do you think about angels in this case.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

I don't know about angels but I do know about troublesome neighbors. The best advice I have for you is to kill her with kindness. When I moved here 22 years ago, my next door neighbor disliked us immediately. She was somewhat elderly and had been raised in my house. She didn't like children much or people of other races. For the first couple of years, she tormented me with all her comments, etc. Then I read a remark by the Dalai Lama that said "When trying to love every other person as your brother, remember that it is easy to love the loveable. The gift is to love the unloveable." From that point, I began sending desserts over via the kids. Then I started cooking her and her husband Thanksgiving dinner and sending it over. Eventually, I sent them dinner every night of the week as they had gotten really frail. One night, she called my house asking if one of my sons could come over quickly. Her husband had fallen in the bathroom and she couldn't get him up. He didn't want her to call an ambulance since he was naked. My son went in and picked him up and carried him into bed and covered him up. We tried to get him to let us call an ambulance but he flat out refused. He said he was 90 and he knew he wasn't hurt badly but he was afraid if he went to the hospital, he'd never get out. Well, he was OK, just bruised and sore. My son went over twice a day for about a week to help him get in and out of the shower, etc, and he lived another 3 years. But from that day on, my neighbor was no longer mean to us. It's a long story but I gained a lot learning to love the unloveable.


----------



## Barb L. (May 2, 2008)

Wow those are powerful words Fishersmom, and oh so true - Angels all around us - yes I believe !


----------



## auntdot (May 2, 2008)

Thanks FM, I think I needed to hear that.  No, I know I needed to hear that.

Thanks for reminding me about how one should be a human.

I need somthing like that every so often, perhaps more often than most.

I will look at your post periodically, it was beautiful.

Again thank you.


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I don't know about angels but I do know about troublesome neighbors. The best advice I have for you is to kill her with kindness. When I moved here 22 years ago, my next door neighbor disliked us immediately. She was somewhat elderly and had been raised in my house. She didn't like children much or people of other races. For the first couple of years, she tormented me with all her comments, etc. Then I read a remark by the Dalai Lama that said "When trying to love every other person as your brother, remember that it is easy to love the loveable. The gift is to love the unloveable." From that point, I began sending desserts over via the kids. Then I started cooking her and her husband Thanksgiving dinner and sending it over. Eventually, I sent them dinner every night of the week as they had gotten really frail. One night, she called my house asking if one of my sons could come over quickly. Her husband had fallen in the bathroom and she couldn't get him up. He didn't want her to call an ambulance since he was naked. My son went in and picked him up and carried him into bed and covered him up. We tried to get him to let us call an ambulance but he flat out refused. He said he was 90 and he knew he wasn't hurt badly but he was afraid if he went to the hospital, he'd never get out. Well, he was OK, just bruised and sore. My son went over twice a day for about a week to help him get in and out of the shower, etc, and he lived another 3 years. But from that day on, my neighbor was no longer mean to us. It's a long story but I gained a lot learning to love the unloveable.


 
WOW!! That is the best thing I have heard in a very long time!! I knew you were a good person and this just proved it!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

I'm so glad ya'll are touched by that simple teaching, too. It really did change my whole perspective after reading it. It was so hard for me at first because I was hurt and angry by the things my neighbor would say. And though I can't honestly say I ever came to _like_ her, I did learn to love her. (My kids were so much better at it than I was.) And it allowed me to spend those 12+ years til she died smiling instead of feeling hurt every time I looked next door, so I know I got the better end of the deal.


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2008)

As a child, I walked home from school everyday with a group of neighbor children..One of the houses we passed, was an old Victorian..The lady who lived there was rather old and reminded me of the witch in Wizard of Oz..She would wait on her porh each day with her dog and a big broom and if anyone stepped on her grass, she would scream and run at us with the broom and the dog would follow barking and growling..Of course the boys and several of the girls would jump at her and throw things at the dog..Me I knew better and would just move to the street and walk faster..One day one of the kids grabbed my lunch box fro me and pitched it at the dog..The dog got hit, the lady screamed and shook her fist at us and I ran like the dickens..Of course my name address and phone were in that lunch box...When the woman called I was so scared and afraid..But instead of being angry and demanding me being punished. She asked my mother to please bring me over to get my lunchbox..We went, me crying and terrified of the witch..We got to her home and she opened the door, asked us in..Her home was beautiful, clean and smelled like heaven, a candy shop..The dog came up and nudged my hand and licked me, then  stood by me as she gave me my lunch box..It was heavy and when I opened it there was several types of homemade cookies and candies..She then served us lemonade and more cookies..Telling my mother that I was one of three children who never were rude or mean..That we always  stayed clear of being unkind and when we came by alone, we always patted the dog and waved to her...From then on, she made it a point to watch for all of us and let anyone even yell our way and she was there shaking her finger at them, and her dog Angel too...
Guess you could say she was an angel in disguise...So was her Angel
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

kadesma said:


> As a child, I walked home from school everyday with a group of neighbor children..One of the houses we passed, was an old Victorian..The lady who lived there was rather old and reminded me of the witch in Wizard of Oz..She would wait on her porh each day with her dog and a big broom and if anyone stepped on her grass, she would scream and run at us with the broom and the dog would follow barking and growling..Of course the boys and several of the girls would jump at her and throw things at the dog..Me I knew better and would just move to the street and walk faster..One day one of the kids grabbed my lunch box fro me and pitched it at the dog..The dog got hit, the lady screamed and shook her fist at us and I ran like the dickens..Of course my name address and phone were in that lunch box...When the woman called I was so scared and afraid..But instead of being angry and demanding me being punished. She asked my mother to please bring me over to get my lunchbox..We went, me crying and terrified of the witch..We got to her home and she opened the door, asked us in..Her home was beautiful, clean and smelled like heaven, a candy shop..The dog came up and nudged my hand and licked me, then  stood by me as she gave me my lunch box..It was heavy and when I opened it there was several types of homemade cookies and candies..She then served us lemonade and more cookies..Telling my mother that I was one of three children who never were rude or mean..That we always  stayed clear of being unkind and when we came by alone, we always patted the dog and waved to her...From then on, she made it a point to watch for all of us and let anyone even yell our way and she was there shaking her finger at them, and her dog Angel too...
> Guess you could say she was an angel in disguise...So was her Angel
> kadesma


Oh CJ, I love that story. All that time you were scared of her and she was taking note that you were never one of the unkind children. It must have been a confirmation that all the things your folks had been teaching you about how to behave were really true. I hope you've told your little grandbabies this story because it's wonderful.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I am lucky enough to have several.
> 
> My FIL, SIL, and Great-gramma IL (no chat word for that!) all died within 5 months of each other in '03.
> 
> ...



How bout Great GIL? LOL.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm.... Angels.... dunno. The last four years or so have pretty much shaken my faith down to the point that unless I someday see one....
IE I am pretending I am from Missouri... LOL.


----------



## quicksilver (May 2, 2008)

*I can't even comment on this. I am one that needed help right now and didn't know how to ask or recieve. Thank you. Thank you all you ANGELS.*
(you have no idea)


----------



## *amy* (May 2, 2008)

Not sure if I believe in angels.  Wish I did.  I would fill my home with them. I have a similar problem w a neighbor who has given me grief from the day I bought my home - for approx 7 years - 24/7.  She's an elderly woman - very nosey.  I'm quiet & keep to myself.  The harassment went on every day - yelling in my windows, calling me names, making false accusations, sticking notes under my door, etc.  Can't go into it all here.  She moved out a few years ago, (broke the CC&R's & accrued fines she did not want to pay). Our Board had an attorney, & she had her own.  The battle seemed to go on for quite some time.

She still comes into the bldg to visit her friends(?).  One day I heard a pound on my front door & each of my front windows.  My heart jumped.  I opened the door & she stood 2 doors down cursing at me.  When I went to my mailbox, & she was entering the bldg, she would plant herself behind me, or take the elevator & stand in front of my front door.  Not long ago, I went to my car & saw gum or candy over the passenger side lock.  I asked if there were any kids in the bldg, or if anyone had seen anything.  No to both.

This is one of the major reasons I want to sell.  The Board does not help, & neither do the police.  BTW, I tried the kindness act w heer long aago.  That didn't work either.  There are just certain people that are not playing w a full deck.  I wish I could find a solution, as the whole ordeal has really worn me down.  Thanks for listening.  Good luck w your neighbors.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Not sure if I believe in angels.  Wish I did.  I would fill my home with them. I have a similar problem w a neighbor who has given me grief from the day I bought my home - for approx 7 years - 24/7.  She's an elderly woman - very nosey.  I'm quiet & keep to myself.  The harassment went on every day - yelling in my windows, calling me names, making false accusations, sticking notes under my door, etc.  Can't go into it all here.  She moved out a few years ago, (broke the CC&R's & accrued fines she did not want to pay). Our Board had an attorney, & she had her own.  The battle seemed to go on for quite some time.
> 
> She still comes into the bldg to visit her friends(?).  One day I heard a pound on my front door & each of my front windows.  My heart jumped.  I opened the door & she stood 2 doors down cursing at me.  When I went to my mailbox, & she was entering the bldg, she would plant herself behind me, or take the elevator & stand in front of my front door.  Not long ago, I went to my car & saw gum or candy over the passenger side lock.  I asked if there were any kids in the bldg, or if anyone had seen anything.  No to both.
> 
> This is one of the major reasons I want to sell.  The Board does not help, & neither do the police.  BTW, I tried the kindness act w heer long aago.  That didn't work either.  There are just certain people that are not playing w a full deck.  I wish I could find a solution, as the whole ordeal has really worn me down.  Thanks for listening.  Good luck w your neighbors.



We had the same problem with the elderly couple next door, and no the police wouldn't do anything about it even after he tried to run DW over with a lawnmower. We kept getting the 'we should make allowances for them as they are elderly' speech. They knew it, which is why the felt so comfortable doing it without fear of consequences. We finally got a lawyer who went and talked with the ADAs office. They gave us a name and number to call for when we had to call the police on them the next time he was drunk in public and causing a scene. They also told us to let the police know we were working with the ADA's office and that we would be required to get their name and badge number.
The next time the police came out, we did that. The officer went from 'oh I don't want to bother with it' to 'your under arrest for disorderly conduct and public intoxication'.
Amazing what some name dropping will do to turn things around. Seems like unless you push them, they just don't want to get involved. If I were you I would get a couple of inexpensive night lens video cameras as well as a portable, and whenever you see here again start rolling film. Five bucks says she doesn't stop just cause you got a camera, but boy will she be surprised when you put it all together and sue her in civil court... Not to mention if you catch her doing something illegal.
Worst case scenario you catch her having a nasty fit and send it into the local news channel.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 2, 2008)

I live in a senior citizen housing complex.  All of the residents have to be horribly handicapped or older than 55 yrs. That being said some of our older residents have a great many pains and aches and some of them are just so in pain they have nothing good to say to any body..  Since I have nothing to do I sit with some of them and just talk to them and I am pleasantly surprised to find under all of the gruff exterior there is a heart just wanting to talk to a understanding soul so that's has been my mission for the last few months and it has been personally very rewarding.  I was a Hospice volunteer for 3 1/2 yrs. in Colorado and have been trained to talk to people who are under stress
and feel out of the loop.  As a result of my talking I have made some very nice friends
who I first thought was hopeless,


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 3, 2008)

*Telephone*

I want to tell you I found out that my neighbor's son has job with communication business that he can listen in on my telephone calls everyday.  I have had to hire private investigator in order to prosecute him and his mother.  

after having him listen to phone calls for all this time I realized the problem only happened when he was away from home.  I had bothered AT&T who were at loss as to what to tell me I should do.  I changed phone companies several times, used cell phone, contacted police and many others regarding this problem  No one believed me.  

I have to call my disabled brother daily as no one in family has time.  He has to live alone and needs help and contact.  He got out of nursing home three years ago and is trying to remain as independent as he can.  However, this woman's son who listens everyday except on days off does not let us talk at times, makes loud dial tone so we can't talk, disconnected us, only a possessed kid would do these kind of things.  What kind of business would allow him to do this?  When I asked the stepfather where the son works he says I don't know.  The mother has told me she doesn't have to tell me and is calling her attorney about me.  What more proof do I need if they won't tell me where he works?  I have reason to believe he works for a relative and has freedom to play while he is at work.  This is truly a sin and against the constitution.  

I plan on prosecuting when the investigator gets the results.  This is very costly but my mental health is being questioned here.  My brother is not young person and I am not really considered strong mentally who is?  I think it is just outright cruel to do this to my brother in his condition.  It does bother him that I know these people and they play these games.

I apologize for being so long but if you were in my place wouldn't you ask for help from an angel who is stronger than all of us?  This is so unnecessary and as I said the police have told me in the past to try to ignore them as they could 'see' what they were attempting to do.  When people have everything, they want to entertain themselves by making others miserable.  

What would you do if you were in my place?  How can I treat someone like this with any kind of respect or much less a neighbor?


----------



## auntdot (May 3, 2008)

Amy am sorry to hear about your trouble.  One possibility is to install a closed circuit TV type of device with a recorder.  It is not cheap, but not all that expensive considering the cost of moving.

Once you have several episodes on tape, or whatever they store the data on these days, you will have proof for the police.  If they ignore you then, which I doubt they will, get an attorney.

I know it stinks but your peace of mind is worth it.

Good luck.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

Angels can be among the passed or the living.  If you doubt, take a look at your friends and family.  They are there when you need them, and you are also an angel for being there when they need you.  Angels are meant to help, protect, and love.  There are many different kinds.


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

I will simply say "YES", I do believe in angels.  And I do believe that there are demons as well.


----------



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

I have definitely had guardian angels looking after me in my life so far   But I absolutely agree with you Saphellae - they're also the people who support you in your everyday life.


----------



## silentmeow (May 3, 2008)

I'm not sure that I've ever been aware of an angel watching over me and mine but I wouldn't doubt the fact!  One of the things I've always told my children is, " I've never seen a unicorn but that does not mean they don't exist, it's just that I've never seen one."  I guess it's just faith in something we can't see, touch, hold or justify.  It's what makes us human.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I don't know about angels but I do know about troublesome neighbors. The best advice I have for you is to kill her ..... she tormented me ..... naked..... in and out of the shower. ..... my neighbor was no longer...... It's a long story......


 

fun with editing, he heeeee!


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 3, 2008)

I do believe in Guardian Angels. I have had "many times" in my life when they have been there for me.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

if guardian angels didn't exist, and the prayers of the living didn't work, i can tell you with absolute assurity that i wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## VickiQ (May 4, 2008)

kadesma said:


> As a child, I walked home from school everyday with a group of neighbor children..One of the houses we passed, was an old Victorian..The lady who lived there was rather old and reminded me of the witch in Wizard of Oz..She would wait on her porh each day with her dog and a big broom and if anyone stepped on her grass, she would scream and run at us with the broom and the dog would follow barking and growling..Of course the boys and several of the girls would jump at her and throw things at the dog..Me I knew better and would just move to the street and walk faster..One day one of the kids grabbed my lunch box fro me and pitched it at the dog..The dog got hit, the lady screamed and shook her fist at us and I ran like the dickens..Of course my name address and phone were in that lunch box...When the woman called I was so scared and afraid..But instead of being angry and demanding me being punished. She asked my mother to please bring me over to get my lunchbox..We went, me crying and terrified of the witch..We got to her home and she opened the door, asked us in..Her home was beautiful, clean and smelled like heaven, a candy shop..The dog came up and nudged my hand and licked me, then stood by me as she gave me my lunch box..It was heavy and when I opened it there was several types of homemade cookies and candies..She then served us lemonade and more cookies..Telling my mother that I was one of three children who never were rude or mean..That we always stayed clear of being unkind and when we came by alone, we always patted the dog and waved to her...From then on, she made it a point to watch for all of us and let anyone even yell our way and she was there shaking her finger at them, and her dog Angel too...
> Guess you could say she was an angel in disguise...So was her Angel
> kadesma


(((CJ)) I was already teary eyed from a quote Buckytom had written now I'm full out bawling!!This was beautiful.It also makes me miss our "chats".You are and always have been a beautiful person and from one who is a true believer in angels,I whole heartedly feel you are an "earth angel" in every sense of the description.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## VickiQ (May 4, 2008)

Ok all this talk about angels and I have something  to say.My husband Jimmy is scheduled to have that long awaited hip surgery for the torn labrum on June 3rd. He's been waiting for an OR date since December. My daughter Kiersten has been having another ugly bout with anorexia. I have been praying for my angels to keep me going to and to let me know that my son Jymm who passed in 1999 is around and is trying to comfort his sister.I asked for a sign TODAY. So here I am at DC reading through the posts and first I come to one from Buckytom and his quote is that of a song that my son Jymm used to sing and I hadn't thought of in quite awhile and then CJ shares her story of the elderly woman and her dog Angel- the name of my beloved almost 10 year old lab.This may not mean anything to anyone else and I am sure there are 100 ways to reason this away but, I know the all to well feeling I have in the solar plexis that I have been answered.Thank you Bucky, thank you CJ,thank you Jymm and thank you angels!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2008)

*Nothing else to add*

VickyQ:  nothing more to say than what you have already said.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Not sure if I believe in angels.  Wish I did.  I would fill my home with them. I have a similar problem w a neighbor who has given me grief from the day I bought my home - for approx 7 years - 24/7.  She's an elderly woman - very nosey.  I'm quiet & keep to myself.  The harassment went on every day - yelling in my windows, calling me names, making false accusations, sticking notes under my door, etc.  Can't go into it all here.  She moved out a few years ago, (broke the CC&R's & accrued fines she did not want to pay). Our Board had an attorney, & she had her own.  The battle seemed to go on for quite some time.
> 
> She still comes into the bldg to visit her friends(?).  One day I heard a pound on my front door & each of my front windows.  My heart jumped.  I opened the door & she stood 2 doors down cursing at me.  When I went to my mailbox, & she was entering the bldg, she would plant herself behind me, or take the elevator & stand in front of my front door.  Not long ago, I went to my car & saw gum or candy over the passenger side lock.  I asked if there were any kids in the bldg, or if anyone had seen anything.  No to both.
> 
> This is one of the major reasons I want to sell.  The Board does not help, & neither do the police.  BTW, I tried the kindness act w heer long aago.  That didn't work either.  There are just certain people that are not playing w a full deck.  I wish I could find a solution, as the whole ordeal has really worn me down.  Thanks for listening.  Good luck w your neighbors.



would you believe, I 'happened' to watch 10 o'clock news last night.  What do they have as one hot new item?  rottenneighbor.com!  Think I should comment?


----------



## *amy* (May 4, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> would you believe, I 'happened' to watch 10 o'clock news last night. What do they have as one hot new item? rottenneighbor.com! Think I should comment?


 

I saw the website & heard it on the News, as well.  Nah, why bring our property value down.   I think you should change your outgoing message & "entertain" them.

YouTube - GARFIELD - Baha Man ( Who Let The Dogs Out)


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2008)

amy, you really put me in better mood with the link to Garfield.  So cute.  what a neat dog.  Thank you for sharing.  All the dogs in the house started barking when I played it.  Must have gotten their attention too.  Put me in better mood than thinking of getting upset about neighbors.  You really were angel of joy to me tonight.  

Hoping your days will get better.  You sure don't deserve any ill will from no one.  My brother tells me situation gives me backbone.  Ha.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 5, 2008)

We all have a Guardian Angel or two. I am positive my grand mother from Germany watched over me for many years at least thirty years or more and actually kept me from making some major cooking mishaps in the professional world of cooking. I feel she is gone now as I guess she knows I can do it on my own. I also believe in a sense we all are all Angels when we help someone out that really needs it of course it seems most people we help do appreciate what we did but so many do not we always continue not looking for a thanks but hoping they will pass on a helpful hand. It seems harder and harder these days to do a kind thing for someone and feel like they may have appreciated it.


----------

